# 1-16 [Some Speck Stompin']



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
Since Tim & I had unfinished business on the water (he's got this crazy notion in his head that he'll actually be able to outfish me one day), him, Nathan & I decided to hit our stomping grounds yesterday. This time we fished from about 3:45 on into the night, & boy did it pay off (for those two at least). Thanks to Tim's impeccable charm, we were able to launch at a private launch literally right at our target area. I think the three of us would all like to say thanks again lady-who-shall-not-be-named, we really appreciate it! One thing worth mentioning is that all of the larger fish came after nightfall, & we were off the water by 7:45.

*The Lures of Choice:*
Tim & I stuck with 17MRs in the aqua blue back & chartreuse colors, while Nathan chucked a 19MR in the 808 colorway. Fishing 4-6' of water working it slowly with very long pauses once again proved to be the ticket. 

*Tally for the Evening:*

*Nathan:* A few short specks & a limit of studs (two largest were 19.75'' & 20.5", & both were VERY fat)
*Tim:* A couple shorts & 3 nice keeper specks (largest was 18.5")
*Me:* A rat red, a few shorts, & 4 fat keeper specks (theres no need to mention the size of my largest one.....)

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's the remainder of the photos. 

Pretty evident that Nathan needs to work on his cooking skills, that fish looks a little burnt. What do you guys think?

& Tim, is that a spinning rod I see there, seriously? C'mon man.....

I guess I can't make fun of you guys though, since you need a magnifying glass to see my specks next to yours.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome to the 20"+ club Nathon hahaha now you need a 25"+ 

Overall dam good day fellas!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You be smokin em! Nice


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> You be smokin em! Nice


Actually our smoker is broken :thumbdown: but thanks!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Welcome to the 20"+ club Nathon hahaha now you need a 25"+
> 
> Overall dam good day fellas!


He's been in the 25"+ club since May of 2014 bro!

First fish was 25'' & second was 26.5''. 

& thanks man, appreciate it. Is 3 Mile still a go tonight?! Boys reunion trip?!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Welcome to the 20"+ club Nathon hahaha now you need a 25"+
> 
> Overall dam good day fellas!


I need a 30"!! And it's not every day I out fish THAFISH, certainly a trip to be remembered!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice catch...sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice specs Bro. Wish I was fishing there. Still have a trip planed. How's the water looking?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Nice specs Bro. Wish I was fishing there. Still have a trip planed. How's the water looking?


Give me a damn call like I told you to the other day & I'll tell ya all about how the water is looking!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nathon is the undercover speck master hahaha


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

"Thanks to Tim's impeccable charm, we were able to launch at a private launch literally right at our target area". Charm, are you sure you have the right guy? LOL


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

A 27-33" is my goal!! This season they're out there fellas, lets go get'em


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Nathon is the undercover speck master hahaha


Shhhhhhhhh, trying to keep it on the down low. if you want some monster specs I know a few spots in FWB.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What the heck......he been coming to my house and stealing my shirts??? Hhahaha it's actually not loud enough to be one of mine....glad someone else is finding luck in ugly shirts!!!!:thumbsup:








Some studly specks!!! Good job guys!!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Jason said:


> What the heck......he been coming to my house and stealing my shirts??? Hhahaha it's actually not loud enough to be one of mine....glad someone else is finding luck in ugly shirts!!!!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 670602
> 
> 
> Some studly specks!!! Good job guys!!!


I will wear a louder one next time!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MoganMan said:


> I will wear a louder one next time!!!


Just dont wear a shirt at all that would be pretty loud hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Just dont wear a shirt at all that would be pretty loud hahaha



Ya'll always get excited when I show shirtless pics!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> He's been in the 25"+ club since May of 2014 bro!
> 
> First fish was 25'' & second was 26.5''.
> 
> & thanks man, appreciate it. Is 3 Mile still a go tonight?! Boys reunion trip?!


I must be a Spec whisperer, my first spec I ever caught is my pb, that 2nd pic was my first ever speckled trout!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:batman:So whatcher sayin is its all been a up hill battle since 2014:001_huh:
... buddy where have you been call me:yes:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Round III tonight. Rig up boys, let the competition ensue.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

God speed fellas!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Update: Evidently we all forgot how to catch trout. The good news is I got three nice slot reds back to back. Gonna fish for an hour or so after dark to see if we can find that gator...


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

ThaFish out-fished? What is this? Congrats Nathan! Y'all get down to work as usual!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> ThaFish out-fished? What is this? Congrats Nathan! Y'all get down to work as usual!


Thanks bud, was a nice surprise!


----------

